# Bluebonnet info.



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a Kato Santa Fe Bluebonnet set on the way. The engine is marked 325. I have googled the number, but have only found a photo of the original engine # 325. 

New to the hobby, have some questions.

Is there a resource where I could find out any and all particulars about this particular engine?

Did the Bluebonnets run only certain routes? Or were they on all itineraries?

Since the Bluebonnets were repurposed passenger engines, were they lighter duty than a typical f7?

How many cars could they hook up to a single engine?

Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's an interesting discussion of the 'bonnets'. You
might find the answers to your questions in the
various posts.

http://cs.trains.com/ctr/f/3/p/136177/1531170.aspx

Don


----------



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks. I stayed up late one night and was able to track my engine from birth to its current route. Have pictures of all the incarnations. Interesting stuff.



DonR said:


> Here's an interesting discussion of the 'bonnets'. You
> might find the answers to your questions in the
> various posts.
> 
> ...


----------

